# First Build (Nashbar Nekkid Frame)



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

I finished today. I didn't have a garage full of parts so most were purchased and some, like the seat/seat post and front wheel were borrowed from my regular road bike.

Nashbar Nekkid frame with a ton of Carolina Blue paint, lacquer, and some custom (web) decals I did referencing my kids. Then it's a Nashbar Carbon fork, Tec 9 crankset, and the rear is an Eightinch Amelia track wheel. The rest is run of the mill purchased parts. It's quick and responsive. I did my first half marathon yesterday so I could only muster a quick and flat 14 to test it out. I like.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow did that turn out nice.......outstanding job.....


----------



## krustyone (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot! I really wanted to do this all by myself and it worked (so far). I have a few touch ups to do but I'm very pleased. Thanks for all that provided advice.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Sweet! Love the color.


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

It's going to be fun when I get a full ride, hopefully T-giving weekend. I can't wait for that first hill. Living near the Chesapeake the hills are small but there's always seems to be a headwind no matter where you're going.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, beautiful job! Love the color. Makes me want to build up one too.

Take and enjoy your new ride, Axlenut


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Loving this thing. It's been really nice out this weekend and I've gotten a few 20+ rides. It's very calm compared to my road bike. I can't wait to try this again when I'm done being sick.


----------



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice. Did you spray it yourself?


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

512: Yes I did. Can of primer, two cans paint, one can lacquer. Will it last like a pro job??? No.

Is it how I wanted??? Yes. And, those frames really do look good as is.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

where's the brake lever?


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

It's there, left hand, just hidden in the pic.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

superb! Well done. What's the frame size?


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

56 cm. I, maybe, could have gone 54 and had the seat higher, but it's fine. The Nashbar frames apparently run a little larger than what you think a specific cm should. It's no big deal though. Still a comfy bike.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice to know that, sometimes size doesn't matter. As long as it's comfy enough, I'm also not that tall and I rode 50/1cm bikes.


----------

